# This site could be useful.....TSB's & Recalls



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Current TSB's and Recalls for 05 GTO


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Not one mention of rear end whine.


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

OK, you guys are starting to scare me away with all of these problems. 

Are any of these problems serious?

Even if the car is under warranty I wouldn't want my new car taken apart and put back together?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

EVERY car has recalls and TSB's on them. Nothing to worry about, just get them all taken care of.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Not one mention of rear end whine.


You noticed that too.....huh?


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

Why do they mention OnStar?? Our cars don't have it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

wow, my car got gipped out of 50 horses AND Onstar!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Gotta love misrepresentation.......


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> wow, my car got gipped out of 50 horses AND Onstar!


Jerry, are you ever going to stop complaining about the 50 HP??? :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ToddO said:


> Jerry, are you ever going to stop complaining about the 50 HP??? :cheers


only when i can pass you :lol:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

johnebgoode said:


> Current TSB's and Recalls for 05 GTO


Good link, here's another from the NHTSA


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Current TSB's and Recalls for 05 GTO


Problem with these teasers is you have to subscribe to their service to get any more info other than the TSB title.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Good link, here's another from the NHTSA


That one is even better...........however not one complaint about a rear end whine or noise...........very strange. Are we an isolated group of people that are expereincing this problem?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Considering this is only 1 of 2 GTO boards, its not that isolated of a group.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Considering this is only 1 of 2 GTO boards, its not that isolated of a group.


When I called my dealer for an appt. I asked if they had any other customers with this problem...........and of course the answer was "no".


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

oh of course! like they are gonna be honest.........


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*TSBs, Recalls, Etc.*

This site gives more info on TSBs, recalls, etc. You have to register and log in, but it's free:

http://www.mycarstats.com/auto_TSBs/PONTIAC_GTO_TSBs.asp


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> This site gives more info on TSBs, recalls, etc. You have to register and log in, but it's free:
> 
> http://www.mycarstats.com/auto_TSBs/PONTIAC_GTO_TSBs.asp


Still no complaints on rear end...........


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Still no complaints on rear end...........


Here are 2 TSBs for the axle assembly on the '05.....Don't know if they're what you had in mind:

TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETIN: MFG Bulletin Number: 3387 

MFG Bulletin Date: 19010101

Component: POWER TRAIN:AXLE ASSEMBLY

Details: DANA REAR AXLE ENGINEERING EXCHANGE PROGRAM. *TT

Internal use: 20050928



TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETIN: MFG Bulletin Number: 3080 

MFG Bulletin Date: 19010101

Component: POWER TRAIN:AXLE ASSEMBLY:AXLE SHAFT

Details: REAR AXLE SHAFT RETAINING BOLT SERVICE. *TT

Internal use: 20041117


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Wonder if all this will be fixed in the 06 models?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Wonder if all this will be fixed in the 06 models?


Surely it will.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

one can hope... hopefully when they come back in 08 they will have the LS7 motor, be lighter, and have a 6-speed auto. It might run mid 11's then !


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> Here are 2 TSBs for the axle assembly on the '05.....Don't know if they're what you had in mind:
> 
> TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETIN: MFG Bulletin Number: 3387
> 
> ...


Thanks.....copied this to present to dealer before he gets any ideas of telling me it's normal.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Thanks.....copied this to present to dealer before he gets any ideas of telling me it's normal.


Good luck!
:cheers


----------

